# 02 540i Sport package seats



## FireWalker (Apr 19, 2004)

This picture is from a 540i with sports package. The seats look to me like regular NON-sport seats. Why would an 02 540i w/sport package have regular seats? Am I wrong or are they COMFORT seats?


----------



## norcal 528i (Dec 2, 2003)

Those are comfort.


----------



## 540 M-Sport (Apr 23, 2004)

not sport...


----------



## Malachi (Sep 30, 2003)

Those do look like confort. This is what I have in my 02 540i sport.


----------



## PropellerHead (Jan 3, 2002)

FireWalker said:


> Am I wrong or are they COMFORT seats?


These are comfort seats. The switch on the upper left side tells you so.


----------



## waapples (Jan 5, 2004)

comfort seats are pretty cool IMO. :thumbup:


----------



## SergeyM (Oct 2, 2003)

FireWalker said:


> This picture is from a 540i with sports package. The seats look to me like regular NON-sport seats. Why would an 02 540i w/sport package have regular seats? Am I wrong or are they COMFORT seats?


These are comfort seats - $1,200 option for the sport package 540. They do not have thigh support but they do have lumbar and adjustable upper body support.


----------



## FireWalker (Apr 19, 2004)

Thanks to all for clarifying that these are comfort seats. Without the thigh support and high bolsters they just looked too much like regular non-sport seats, but now I know :thumbup:


----------

